# Saftey: steerable man lifts...PICS



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

**** no, unless my union boss made me


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

What exactly is going on here?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would as long as the lift has good brakes. If it doesn't then heck no.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Whats wrong with that


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't slip..:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would turn it around and extend the front


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i dont think trying to gain that extra foot of reach is more important than safety. move that lift away from the edge and think of a way to do it safe


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Looks like it's parked in staging area.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Hippie said:


> What exactly is going on here?


Was outside contractors (union), this was small part of the crew that was doing new install of printing press. 
From steel plate to ceiling is 40' or so. They were working on hook ups of various things, electrical, controls, plumbing, air, oil lines, nuts, bolts, pretty much little bit of everything. All differant trades tightly scheduled, usaully working too close together, so whats new.
Steel plate in pic is 1"X10'X12'. 

Heres another steel plate used for moving individule press units from lower level to press level, then the units were set onto 4 motorized dollies and moved into position to be lifted by 4 gantry cranes and set into thier permenant locaton. Thats my boot. This steel plate is 4"X10X12.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i dont think trying to gain that extra foot of reach is more important than safety. move that lift away from the edge and think of a way to do it safe


You gotta remember these crews travel from location to location doing the same thing. They really do have it down to a science. 
Deadlines to be met.

The crews doing the high work were fearless. 

6 month project, only one injury. He fell and broke his arm. Cause of accident, his negligence caused a slip and fall on the decking. No ones fault but his own. I have also hurt myself in the past, if your lucky you learn from those times, and don't make the same mistake again.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Sparky J said:


> Looks like it's parked in staging area.


No that was a work area. Heres a little more backround of the lift.



















Heres the staging area.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Having had my share of accidents, I wouldn't.

Anyone else a woodworker too? Look at the next to last photo of the two crates and the grain of the veneer in both crates.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Having had my share of accidents, I wouldn't.
> 
> Anyone else a woodworker too? Look at the next to last photo of the two crates and the grain of the veneer in both crates.


I'm not a wood worker, work on my hotrod though, wrenches slip too ya know.

The wood was high quality 1/4" luan veneer. Every crate was like that.
Inside of the crates were just as nice, all bracing of parts was done with better lumber then alot of houses.

Bracing was also wrapped in foil. All the press parts inside of the crates were in thick plastic wrap, paper or corrogated.The bottoms had 8X8 timber for skid bottoms.

It had so many nails, screws and long bolts & nuts, all the wood was trashed.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nightshift,

Are you working at Quad Graphics in Pa.?
I ran the fiber for that one.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

We were working in a theater, with a sloped floor. The iron workers and sprinkler fitters had the big 48" wide lifts on "ramps" made of 2x4s and plywood to give the lifts a flat surface to go straight up.:no:

The GC's safety guy is a bit of a pain, and I gave him a big ole smile and thumbs up when we passed each other next to one of these set ups.:thumbup:


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> Nightshift,
> 
> Are you working at Quad Graphics in Pa.?
> I ran the fiber for that one.


I am guessing that it is not Quad just from the fact that those are pictures of a newspaper press. Unless Quebecor World (company that Quad bought/merged with) was into newspapers, Quad does not do newspapers. 


Never seen a TKS press before. 

I've seen Heidelberg, Goss, Man Roland, Mitsubishi, Komori, Toshiba, KBA and just about everything in between.

Niteshift-

Shaftless or individual drive? How many towers? How many webs?


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> Nightshift,
> 
> Are you working at Quad Graphics in Pa.?
> I ran the fiber for that one.


nope....:no:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

eric7379 said:


> I am guessing that it is not Quad just from the fact that those are pictures of a newspaper press. Unless Quebecor World (company that Quad bought/merged with) was into newspapers, Quad does not do newspapers.
> 
> quebecor did heatset, got out of printing didn't they, or closed up?
> 
> ...



no not shaftless...yet. 
currently there are 6 towers and 4 mono units, 2 of which are stacked.
horizontal driveline multiple motors with vertical drivelines for each tower, and 3 verticals for the mono's .
total webs are 9, due to the two mono's that are stacked. 
think it's 72 pg. max. with folder in straight run and 144 pg. in collect run. i'm not a pressmen, so pg. count may be off a little.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

niteshift said:


> no not shaftless...yet.
> currently there are 6 towers and 4 mono units, 2 of which are stacked.
> horizontal driveline multiple motors with vertical drivelines for each tower, and 3 verticals for the mono's .
> total webs are 9, due to the two mono's that are stacked.
> think it's 72 pg. max. with folder in straight run and 144 pg. in collect run. i'm not a pressmen, so pg. count may be off a little.


Quebecor merged with World Color in or around 1999-2000. I might be off by a year or so. The combined company was known as Quebecor World. They did mostly heatset work. 

Quebecor World just about went belly up 2009-2010 until Quad Graphics stepped in and bought/merged with them. Quebecor World as a name does not exist but there are still a ton of their plants out their flying the Quad Graphics flag. Some plants have been closed/consolidated due to over capacity within the new company. 

You're right about the presses doing the same thing but are just a different color. Sometimes it is interesting to see how one press manufacturer does it as opposed to a different manufacturer. Sometimes you stand back and say "WTF-why are they doing this like this?". It keeps it interesting.


----------

